
France Is Making Space-Based Anti-Satellite Laser Weapons - seszett
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a28509615/france-anti-satellite-weapon/
======
mytailorisrich
> Additionally France plans to set up its own space force, the “Air and Space
> Army,” as part of the French Air Force. The new organization will be based
> in Toulouse, but it’s not clear if the Air and Space Army will remain part
> of the French Air Force or become its own service branch.

They've announced that the Air Force is to become the Air and Space Force,
which is quite different than what this paragraph from the article suggests.

